
Public Money, Public Code: Publicly Funded Software Has to Be Free Software - jrepinc
https://publiccode.eu/
======
hjacobs
"I can't say how much I support this, it is so obviously a good idea" \--
[https://twitter.com/hanno/status/907904636283224064](https://twitter.com/hanno/status/907904636283224064)

I have nothing to add. Sign the open letter! :-)

